# PCGH und PCG Abo am iPad tot..



## Kuhprah (7. Juli 2015)

Ich hab via dem Appstore von Apple das Abo von PCGH und PCGames... jetzt ist mein Apple-Produkt verreckt und ich komme an keine Daten mehr ran  Wenn ich jetzt auf ein Samsung Gerät umsteige, kann ich das Abo dann dort auch lesen oder is das dann weg? Weiss das jemand wie das läuft?`Bzw. wie kann ich das Abo in dem Falle dann stornieren?


EDIT: Kann das mal wer in den richtigen Thread verschieben?


----------

